

If Police Come to Your Door Without a Warrant, Shut Them Down Like This Guy - WellDressed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZh9xumD1cQ

======
mwexler
What is the "3 forms of ID" Supreme Court ruling the person in the video
referred to? I wasn't familiar with that one....

~~~
psgbg
The nearest reference I know for sure it's the season 3, episode 26 "Sunset"
of Breaking Bad.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpDSn6odVzs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpDSn6odVzs)

*The emphasis at the end is not necessary.

